# con-push, disp, ense, very (buttons of machine)



## Estrella

Field and topic:
¡Buenas tardes, compañeros!!
Estoy leyendo el manual de una máquina, la cual cuenta con una ventanilla que despliega mensajes y que permite la programación de la misma.
En ella aparecen mensajes como los que siguen:
-On
-Off
-Up
-Down
-Turn

Mensajes, que no son difíciles de entender, PERO, junto con estos mensajes hay otros que para mí no tienen ni pies ni cabeza. 

Sample sentence:
Estos son:
-Disp (que supongo que es "Dispense"
-Ense
-Con-push
-Very.

Por favor, si alguien sabe qué significan estas abreviaciones, le agradecería mucho su ayuda.


----------



## fenixpollo

Estrella said:
			
		

> Field and topic:
> Sample sentence:
> -Disp (que supongo que es "Dispense"
> -Ense
> -Con-push
> -Very.


¿Qué tipo de máquina es, o qué hace?  No conozco las abreviaciones y pensé que tal vez tengan que ver con las funciones específicas de esa máquina.


----------



## Estrella

Es una máquina que pone etiquetas a tubos, en la circunferencia de los tubos. Se ajusta según el tamaño y el diámetro del tubo (de crema, pasta de dientes, pomadas, etc.).

También habla de que una vez etiquetados los tubos, estos son despachados por medio de *blast air, * a una estación[/I] . Pero los tubos etiquetados mal se dispensan hacia una *blast station*  . Qué será la blast station. Lo del aire que los mueve es mecanismo neumático para transportar a los tubos, pero ¿la estación blast? ¿Qué será?   


Muchas gracias.


----------



## fenixpollo

Estrella said:
			
		

> -Disp (que supongo que es "Dispense" * -- Me parece bien.*
> -Ense
> -Con-push -- *¿Será algo que se tiene que empujar, o hay que apretar un botón?*
> -Very. -- *¿Verify?*


Mis ideas no son buenas.  Es que todavía no encuentro el sentido.  Lo siento.  

Lo de "blast" tiene sentido cuando dices que es algo que avienta con aire.  Eso es lo que significa: (ve aquí la definición #6 de WR).

Estación de aire neumático?

Espero que te ayude, por lo menos un poco.


----------



## Estrella

Muchas gracias por tus ideas Fenixpollo.

Debido a que esta máquina es utilizada en México, EU y Europa, tal vez tenga un buen pretexto para dejar estas funciones en inglés   . Seguro que los usuarios de la etiquetadora entenderán estas abreviaciones, supongo    .

Te agradezco mucho, que tengas un linda noche!


----------



## fenixpollo

Estrella said:
			
		

> Debido a que esta máquina es utilizada en México, EU y Europa, tal vez tenga un buen pretexto para dejar estas funciones en inglés. Seguro que los usuarios de la etiquetadora entenderán estas abreviaciones, supongo.


Si es posible, recomiendo que consultes esos usuarios u otra referencia (manual, etc.) para ver exactamente lo que hacen esas funciones.  Si no es posible y si haces un intento razonable para traducirlas, yo opino que ya habrás cumplido tu deber como traductora y podrás dejarlas en inglés, con la conciencia limpia.  

Siempre un placer ayudarte, aunque poquito.

Saludos.


----------



## el_novato

Hola estrella.

Disp ---  Dispense.  Posiblemente sea donde toman las etiquetas, o el adhesivo para las etiquetas.

Ense --- Ensemble

Con-push  --- Con-push.

Imagino que estas funciones(abreviaciones) han de estar explicadas en algún manual. Conla explicación podrás completar la abreviación (y si lo consideras necesario, traducirlas al español).


----------



## Estrella

Gracias Novato!

Lo malo de esto es que el manual lo tengo yo. Y las únicas referencias que vienen sobre estas abreviaciones son las mismas abreviaciones. Ayer me dijeron que tienen que quedar en español   . Por lo pronto coincidimos en "Dispense" y "ensemble", todavía tengo que verificar lo de "very" y "con-push".

Muchas gracias   !!


----------



## fenixpollo

Estrella said:
			
		

> Por lo pronto coincidimos en "Dispense" y "ensemble", todavía tengo que verificar lo de "very" y "con-push".


No estoy seguro del "ensemble".  Para mí, es un conjunto musical (WR). 

Otra cosa en que me quedé pensando: como "push" es un mandato, tal vez la abreviatura es "con.", y para hacer lo que fuera "con", tienes que apretar ("push").  No sé si me explico, y sé que no te ayuda, pero tenía que compartir mis dudas. 

Suerte.


----------



## Estrella

Gracias Fenixpollo.
Tal vez tengas razón, la clave tal vez sería concentrarme en investigar qué es "con" en el caso de esa abreviatura. Por lo de "ensemble" quizá pudiera referirse a un conjunto o serie de etiquetas, pero como tu dices, más bien debo entrevistar a los usuarios de esa máquina, aunque sea por correo electrónico.

Te agradezco mucho tus ideas, que pases buenas noches   !!


----------



## el_novato

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> No estoy seguro del "ensemble".  Para mí, es un conjunto musical (WR).
> ...



Buena observación fenixpollo, también vi eso en el diccionario de casa.  PERO recuerda que es un inglés técnico.

Asi que el significado de ensemble, ha de ser el "set", "group" or "whole".


----------

